# Hitlers secret bunker



## Readie (Dec 15, 2011)

I have been reading a book that explores the possibility and consequences of Hitler having a secret 7th bunker that remained undiscovered.
Is anyone researched this possibility?
Or, are we satisfied that all the bunkers were discovered?
An intriguing possibility if this story is true.
John


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 15, 2011)

What's the book please?


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I'd like to know the title of the book as well.


----------



## Readie (Dec 15, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm0odQzn6Xc_
The World was Lied to about Hitler's Death, Hitler's double also raises some questions.
Hitler's Secret Bunkers

Mysteries interest me.
John


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 15, 2011)

Ordered from Amazon; many thanks


----------



## evangilder (Dec 15, 2011)

Interesting thought and I would think not inconceivable when you take into account that a fourth "great escape" tunnel was only recently found.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2011)

I am 100 % convinced that there are hidden bunkers still not found. They recently found and underground tunnel system in Berlin. "New" things from the 3rd Reich era are discovered here all the time.


----------



## Readie (Dec 16, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am 100 % convinced that there are hidden bunkers still not found. They recently found and underground tunnel system in Berlin. "New" things from the 3rd Reich era are discovered here all the time.



Its intriguing isn't it.

I'd guess that Britain has a few cold war bunkers hidden away too.

John


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd like more info on the recently found tunnels and such weather they be in Berlin or London. Anyone have any? Not wanting to hijack your thread Readie.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2011)

Bryon, the Daily Mail had an article about the new tunnel:

The classic Steve McQueen movie immortalised three tunnels at Stalag Luft III PoW camp - now astonished archaeologists have discovered a fourth | Mail Online


----------



## Readie (Dec 16, 2011)

Messy1 said:


> I'd like more info on the recently found tunnels and such weather they be in Berlin or London. Anyone have any? Not wanting to hijack your thread Readie.



Carry On Bryon, they all interest me.
There are 'lost' London underground stations and tunnels too.
London Underground History - Disused Stations on London's Underground
John


----------



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2011)

That's some neat history too. I have seen several websites about the London Underground and the old war rooms in there too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2011)

Messy1 said:


> I'd like more info on the recently found tunnels and such weather they be in Berlin or London. Anyone have any? Not wanting to hijack your thread Readie.



I will see what I can find. I saw it on a German TV documentary a few months ago.


----------



## Readie (Dec 16, 2011)

Hitler's Secret Bunkers TV Show - National Geographic Channel - Sub-Saharan Africa
Bunker System
Ch5 last night,'Hitlers Secret Bunkers Revealed' - Key Publishing Ltd Aviation Forums

There is a lot of interest in this subject, Could be maudlin fascination or genuine curiosity.
Maybe when buildings are demolished to make way for new developments any previously hidden evidence will be revealed.

I wonder...

John


----------



## evangilder (Dec 17, 2011)

Between building projects and new technology, things are still being discovered. I wouldn't be surprised if they are still discovering things 100 years from now. I would imagine that 7 years of war would tend to make creative engineering projects for underground facilities, caves, etc.


----------



## Readie (Dec 18, 2011)

evangilder said:


> Between building projects and new technology, things are still being discovered. I wouldn't be surprised if they are still discovering things 100 years from now. I would imagine that 7 years of war would tend to make creative engineering projects for underground facilities, caves, etc.



Quite right. That's the stuff for a 'Time Team' to uncover in the centuries to come.
John


----------

